# From



## Inglip

Just wondering if mula is correct.

Gustong kapatid mo ang pasalubong mula ako.

Is that right?


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> Just wondering if mula is correct.
> 
> Gustong kapatid mo ang pasalubong mula ako.
> 
> Is that right?


 

Is that a question?

Gusto ba ng kapatid mo ang pasalubong mula sa akin?
or
Nagustuhan ba ng kapatid mo ang pasalubong mula/galing sa akin?


----------



## Inglip

Haha no.

I was trying to say - Your kapatid want's pasalubong from me.

So a statement


----------



## 082486

oh ok...hehe...

Nanghihingi sa'kin ng pasalubong ang kapatid mo.
-> the bother/sister of the person you're talking with is asking for a pasalubong from you...

or
Gusto ng kapatid mo ng pasalubong galing sa'kin. 
-> the bother/sister of the person you're talking with wants pasalabong from you...


----------



## mataripis

gusto ng kapatid mo ang pasalubong mula sa akin.(this is correct)       if you want correct grammar in tagalog feel free to post them here in this forum and i will send replies/answers.


----------

